# Squiggles 7/9



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Had a crew together and fished near the squiggles and to the East of that. We only trolled till around lunch but knocked off a jumbo blackfin and decent wahoo. Water was blended, lots of flyers and seemed very fishy. Had a ****** free jump near the boat as well. If you are thinking about going, that's the place right now inside 100 miles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Got'em!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That is all it takes to make a good day offshore a great day. Hoo in the cooler and a blackfin for pok'e.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I sure need one of those to brighten my day. Only one trolling trip this year so far..


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great catch!


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

What a hoo, gotta get the boat out of the shop!!! Keep at it.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice hoo indeed! Nice work and good report .... Especially seeing how you had limited time out there! Glad to hear water was decent and fishy, as it sure is NASTY to the west. Went out to the rigs last week, and i was amazed how nasty the water was even though the charts didn't look good untill about 110 out of Destin. Way to get out there and put the crew on the fish


----------



## crburnside (May 26, 2015)

How far is the squiggles? Is it a large area or a ledge of some sort?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

